# Pics of GMM vs. B&M



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

OK, I just installed my GMM Ripshifter.... and OMG WHAT A HUGE IMPROVEMENT OVER THE B&M. I was fooling myself saying the B&M was OK after I modded it. I was wrong.

I thought the B&M had smooth shifts.... but there is no comparison. The GMM is way smoother and easier to shift. 

The B&M is a quieter shifter over the GMM though, as the GMM bolts directly to the tranny.

PICS: B&M GMM Side by Side 1 B&M GMM Side by Side 2 Installed

You can see by the pics that the B&M is only held on by the front of the mounting plate and sits on top of the stock shifter base. This does allow the shifter to operate quieter, however, it is a flimsy design. B&M makes such great shifter, yet the poor base plate mount design ruins this unit for us GTO owners. (B&M is still far better than the stock unit)

The GMM is SOLID, the shifter sits about an inch lower when all is installed, and it feels more natural to use. No need to search for gears.

My recommendation is on the GMM, and I will sell mt B&M to anyone who wants it for cheap... ($100.00)


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the post. I am actually happy with the way my B&M shifts, but I am sick of the gasket leak issues and the trans adaptor plate. Does the GMM get a good seal (no leaks?) I haven't seen a photo of the underside to understand how the seal is managed. I understand the GMM replaces the trans adaptor plate. Thanks again.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Which one is the B&M and GMM?


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

The Blue/Purple one is the B&M.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

NoBMWforME said:


> Thanks for the post. I am actually happy with the way my B&M shifts, but I am sick of the gasket leak issues and the trans adaptor plate. Does the GMM get a good seal (no leaks?) I haven't seen a photo of the underside to understand how the seal is managed. I understand the GMM replaces the trans adaptor plate. Thanks again.


Yes, the GMM has an excellent seal. They have a groove on the bottom of the base plate, with a built in O-Ring. No RTV needed. I guess I should of taken a pic of the underside, I was just too excited to install the GMM since I waited 2 1/2 months for it to get here. But WELL WORTH the wait.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, that does it. Out with the B&M, in with the GMM. It will be no problem doing the job. I have a lot of experience. Re-worked the B&M seal 4 times. I am a pro. Thanks for the very helpful post.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Does the tranny still need to be dropped to install the GMM?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I put a jack underneath the tranny. Then loosing and remove the four bolts holding the tranny. Then I drop the jack until the tranny is just hanging there.

This allows easy access to the boot cover bolts. Plus you will have to get underneath and reach up to install the 2 bolts for the front of the GMM shifter.

FYI: I went down to NAPA and purchased four hex head bolts and used them instead of the factory allen head bolts. Plus I applied "blue" loctite on all.

Again this shifter is noisey, but for me well worth it as my stereo is always on anyway.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Ah, ok. I forgot about the shifter boot bolts. So no matter what, car needs to be in the air. Cool. Has anyone done a step-by-step guide with pics for this yet?


----------

